# Demand for Engineering roles in Australia



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi,

My partner and I are in the process of applying for a defacto visa for him so we can move to Australia together. 

Once we arrive we will be looking to start working as soon as possible. I have been living outside of Australia for nearly 9 years now and as such am a little out of touch with how the job market is at the moment. I hear lots of good reports generally speaking but am wondering specially about my boyfriend's field of work which is civil engineering/surveying. Everyone gives us very good feedback and says there will be lots of jobs but I'm wondering if anyone has had any recent experience and if anyone knows if, as he qualified overseas (in the UK) will he need to have his degree/qualifications accrediated by the relevant body in Australia, maybe Engineers Australia or something like that?

All info welcome and thanks in advance if anyone is able ot offer some advice!


----------

